# Buserelin and itching



## Brighton24 (Jul 8, 2008)

The skin is not particularly dry nor red but feels as though covered in bites, very itchy. Sniffing buserelin at moment and wondered if you know anything? Have read it is a side effect but very rare and to contact doc if you have it.

Thanks! xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

I'd contact clinic directly for advice, especially if itch is over entire body. They'll be best placed to advise as they know your full medical history etc..

Maz x


----------

